# Seiko Mm300 And Sumo



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well

At long last my grail Seiko Diver, the MM300 arrived with the postie this morning. I love the watch and think it's definitely a keeper due to its classic design lines and attention to detail but, in a cold hard world I am struggling to see how the considerable price difference between this and the Sumo is justified. I'd be interested in others views, maybe the Sumo is exceptional value ? Think I'm sticking with the MM300 but have others faced a similar decision and chosen otherwise ? ( for those not familiar with the models the Sumo is on the left)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Agree with you totally as regards the quality of the Sumo for the lower price. Surely the only justification in the price difference can only be down to the movement.

Maybe some of the more knowledgeable can enlighten me.

Lovely pair of watches by the way. I used to have a couple like that  

Alasdair


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alas said:


> Agree with you totally as regards the quality of the Sumo for the lower price. Surely the only justification in the price difference can only be down to the movement.
> 
> Maybe some of the more knowledgeable can enlighten me.
> 
> ...


I Think yours were much more photogenic - mine always come out a bit blurred


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

To save making a new thread..

I was adjusting the bracelet on my Sumo a couple of nights ago when it pulled a "Abisetaoshi" move on me and dropped about 1 1/2 foot onto the carpeted floor.

Didn't think anything about it at the time.

But it's gaining a hell of a lot now, about 6.5 secs every minute!









What could have possibly happened? Aren't they shockproof? Could it have been magnetised somehow, does the sumo have anti-magnetic protection?

Suggestions required folks!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

No idea about yours running fast. Get a watch maker to look at it for you.

As for the comparisons. Looks like the MM is finished more correctly if that makes any sense? The font seams to be the same on the dial as the bezel where as the Sumo is different.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

part_timer said:


> To save making a new thread..
> 
> I was adjusting the bracelet on my Sumo a couple of nights ago when it pulled a "Abisetaoshi" move on me and dropped about 1 1/2 foot onto the carpeted floor.
> 
> ...


any watch can be damaged by a sudden "shock"...it can knock something ever so slightly out.......could be any one of 10 things making it run slow........

but static from the carpet causing it to get magnatised is a new one on me


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

> but static from the carpet causing it to get magnatised is a new one on me


Doh! I guess I could have worded that better 

I sometimes keep my mobile near the watch at night though, I've heard that mobiles could have a magnetic effect, not sure if that's the God's honest though..

Regarding the Sumo/MM, are the bezel inserts interchangable? I'd definatley swap to the MM one if they are :thumbsup:


----------



## seikomatic (Feb 17, 2007)

they do share some features


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

Sumo looks beautiful in those pics B)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Surely it all comes down to the movement...I'm sure the MM300 has a GS one???


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

seikomatic said:


> they do share some features


They are not your photos?


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I would love to know what camera made those photos :man_in_love:


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

been trying to take photos of a few watches and the pics are ...tat!!!!


----------

